# Hey! From a Georgial Girl...



## TDoll (May 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Just joined here and I'm excited to learn some new things here, chit-chat about some of my favorite things, and share what I know as well!

I'll be 24 in a few months
Just graduated college in December '07 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a total MAC addict! I looove makeup and beauty products!


AAAnd...I'm excited to join Spektra! Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 7, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 7, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Janice (May 7, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra, glad to have you join us.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 10, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------

